# Simple Syrup Instructions



## Madriver Wines (May 30, 2009)

I tried my first stab at a simple syrup the other day and didn't do so well. I see on here to use 2 parts sugar and 1 part boiling water. Do you boil the two or just add the boiling water? I boiled it for a few min. and when it cooled it was very thick! I had trouble getting it dissolved. If some one could go into details of the "How to" it would help us newbies. 
Thanks in advance for the help. 
Steve


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2009)

You boil the water then take it off and slowly add in the sugar making sure you are stirring well to get it all dissolved before adding more. It will be thick as you dont really want to add much water to your wine, you just want enough water to dissolve your sugar.


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2009)

Every one may have a little different take on this.
I boil the water add sugar keeping the heat on and with a whisk stir away until it runs clear. It might mean bringing the sugar to a low boil. Seams to me some sugar takes longer to dissolve than others. (store brand to major brand)
I then pour it into a spaghetti jar and close the lid. In a few minutes you will hear the seal pop


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Jun 7, 2009)

I start the water and when it get a few bubbles I add the sugar I stir it a little then by the time it's boiling it's clear, I just turn down the heat and let it sit for a few then remove it completely from heat until I need to use it. Sometimes I just throw the pot into the fridge to cool it a little faster. I need to just make a lot since, simple syrup won't go bad before I use it all.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 7, 2009)

WildSeedGrrrl said:


> I need to just make a lot since, simple syrup won't go bad before I use it all.


 Why, what do you mean by that?


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Jun 7, 2009)

I tend to use the simple syrup instead of just pouring the sugar into the fermenter when I'm doing a gradual feed for my wines and when figuring out how much to add when backsweetening. So many of my wines are hitting stages now where I don't want to be waiting for it to cool that it seems easier to make like a half gallon's worth. I know it doesn't go bad quick because I used to make it when I worked in a coffeeshop and simple syrup we would put out for folks to use in their iced drinks because granulated sugar doesn't dissolve well in cold water. We'd just slap some plastic wrap over the top to keep out the bugs put it up for the night.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice group of secondaries you got going there girl! Whqt is the "hot mess"?
Troy


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah I have a lot of stuff that I need to bottle since they've cleared but I'm waiting until I have the time to do them and some help.

I dumped the leftovers of the other 3 one gallon batches into a single batch, hence the reference to the Steel Cage, a wrestling nod. I wasn't sure how it would go but so far it's doing fine, it's fermented t dry and I'll rack it again and let it clear.

WSG


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 9, 2009)

I am going to Oshkosh in July to visit my mom. How far to Minneapolis? I like to bottle and sample.


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Jun 9, 2009)

Oshkosh is in WI isn't it? I think I've been there once. Oh Minneapolis is about 5 hours further west and north of there. Dull dull dull driving, tahnkfully I can sleep through anything so I dozed.

WSG


----------



## mico1984 (Jun 10, 2009)

I've always used 3 parts sugar 1 part water. Sit on the stove and stir constantly, the mixture will be thick and cloudy but you keep stirring and after 3-4 minutes it will be cristal clear and you'll be able to see the bottom of the pan. Cool off and add to the winw.

PS I've experimented by adding vanilla beans and/or anise seeds and/or cinnamon sticks to the sugar to impact flavour.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 10, 2009)

So, how did they turn out? I put a cinnamon stick in my spiced apple but took it out after a couple weeks. No sure of the affect yet too early. Vanilla would go well with a couple different kinds of wine.


----------



## Tom (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmm.. Sounds like I may experiment. Oak leaves a little Vanilla flavor.... thinking of adding the seeds from a vanilla stick.


----------



## just_another_newbie (Jul 26, 2012)

How much simple syrup do you need to add as a general rule of thumb?


----------



## keena (Jul 26, 2012)

so far all i have been doing is throwing a couple cups of sugar in a 1L glass jar and then like 1 cup of hot water from the sink and shaking the heck out of it until it all looks dissolved. when i get done it is easy to see through but has a strong yellow tint. is this not right? when you guys get done is the water color effected at all?


----------



## bob1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I dont have a problem 2 to 1. I mix warm tap water with the sugar and stir it well. I make sure to stir the bottom well and heat it on up.


----------



## Flame145 (Jul 27, 2012)

Madriver Wines said:


> I tried my first stab at a simple syrup the other day and didn't do so well. I see on here to use 2 parts sugar and 1 part boiling water. Do you boil the two or just add the boiling water? I boiled it for a few min. and when it cooled it was very thick! I had trouble getting it dissolved. If some one could go into details of the "How to" it would help us newbies.
> Thanks in advance for the help.
> Steve


 
Sounds like you may have boiled the water out and you were on the way to making carmel


----------



## joeswine (Jul 27, 2012)

*simple syurp*

TOM and I do it about the same,lets say I want my usual batch of 4 quarts of syrup,,in my big soup pot I first add 4 quarts of sugar(cane)then add 2 quarts of water,bring to a rolling boil,stirring all the while,until very clear ,while its hot I then pour it into the quart jars and place the lids on tip(like you would do in canning)place in a cool down bath ,after cooling place aside until I need it...............


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2012)

Ditto what Joe said


----------

